# New mattress for co-sleeping dilemma: pillow top or not?



## jbizz (Apr 5, 2014)

I co-sleep with my 8 month old and we are now shopping for a new mattress. We've found the perfect mattress but are torn between latex pillow top or no pillow top. I know that no pillow top is safer for co sleeping but I'm already experiencing a lot of shoulder pain from side lying nursing and the pillow top helps to alleviate this. (It is also a latex pillow top so it doesn't sink in as much as other pillow tops). My major dilemma is do I go with the flatter/firmer mattresses, which is technically safer, and be in pain, potentially causing permanent damage to my shoulder and back (especially if I continue co sleeping with my future children)? Or do I take care of my shoulder and back and go with the pillow top? I know my son now will be fine in the pillow top but I worry about newborn babies. Co sleeping has worked so well for us and I'd hate to not be able to do that with the next baby but I'm also really concerned about my body wearing out long before its time. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's so rough for me side-lying nursing all night on a firm mattress. I have the same problem.

Anybody?


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Since rheumatism struck to make my back, shoulder, neck and collarbone uncomfortable, especially during our previous extra-wet winter, I've found sleepiing utter bliss on a memory foam mattress. This matteress is high density and at least 10 inches deep. It has been marvellous! Because Juniper sometimes sleeps in with me, I took the precaution in having a mattress protector fitted beneath the top sheet. As my neck and collarbone feel stiff, what I bought was a Silentnight memory foam pillow to match the bed. You can buy them and similar in most stores, but Amazon seem to have the best prices; reading customer reviews helped me decide on splashing out £23.99 knocked down from a penny under £50. Its 'pillow top' is not latex, but a very comfy brushed cotton and it's fitted to the memory foam pillow via a zip hidden beneath a flap. I bought an extra two. Since sleeping on this bed and using the Silentnight pillow, our sleep has been terrific, save for Juniper waking me wanting a mid-night weewee. or me wanting a weewee.









As I'm an active young woman who does a physical job, returning to a sprung mattress is not an option; with backache after 15 long hours' lambing like last March there is no way I'll never go back to one. As for childcare at sleepy times I recommend a memory foam mattress bed because it keeps our kiddles' spines properly aligned with no waking discomfort whatsoever. And because the internet has badly affected high street store prices, you are bound to pick up a jolly good bargain so for a little while have a ponder and shop around.


----------



## Teachermom32 (Mar 7, 2014)

I never thought of a pillow top mattress being a bad thing..... I have an awesome bed that my parents bought for us when we bought our first house. It has a large pillow top with memory foam...so not quite as fluffy as some. When I had my daughter I ended up cosleeping on day 1 or 2 and never looked back. I am so VERY aware of where she is and what she is doing all night long... I used a barrier- neck wrap pillow that is full of rice) to keep her head in one place and I avoided covers from the waist up when she was little.

If you have good reason to have a memory foam topping mattress- I say go for it. Be safe and aware... consider buying a cosleeping bed to attach to your bed to make it even safer (what I will do for #2 ) If you don't know the websites I can show you (pm me).

Good luck.. you deserve to be comfortablel for the potential year(s) ahead of night nursing and cosleeping!

Heather


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

What about getting a removable latex pad thing and then just take it off during the newborn stage when new babies come? We got a pillow-top before DD2 was born and we have used it for DS too, and no problem, but I think if you are nervous, just get one you can remove.


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Mattress toppers from IKEA are excellent.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/bedroom/24826/


----------



## SingleMom1950 (May 2, 2021)

I cant stand my pillow top memory foam mattress, it is on the firm side too. My shoulder hurts all the time and body is so stiff in the morning. I took a nap the other day on my older (6 years) firm memory foam mattress that is in the guest room and I was in heaven. One day, I will switch out the mattresses. I was not able to nurse so I cannot speak to that, I am sorry. Overall I found memory foam mattresses to be the best for my back, and I never had this shoulder issue on the memory foam.


----------



## Alodo (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if this would work for those with hip/shoulder issues. However, I definitely recommend (dunlop) latex mattress top. We bought a dunlop latex mattress topper several years ago and have been using it as our only mattress (firm, 2 inches) and have been wonderfully comfortable. It is very cool (filled with small punched holes, both mattress and cover) for a somewhat tropical environment and pretty allergen free, with normal maintenance (the cover can be removed for washing). It's also very durable--there's no damage after over 4 years of occasional happy-kid-jumping use.


----------



## Camelot002 (6 mo ago)

I believe choosing a comfortable mattress is important because it improves your sleep, and you'll wake up in a better mood each morning, making a huge difference. About the kid, I think it's a good idea to get him a body pillow, so he doesn't feel lonely or stressed because he doesn't sleep with you anymore. I have been operating the amazon body pillow and ordered some mattresses. They have a reasonable price and good quality, which is pretty periodic nowadays, and almost everything is overpriced.


----------

